# Краниоцервикальная нестабильность (нестабильность шейных позвонков)



## mailfort (23 Июн 2019)

Хотелось бы узнать, кто-нибудь проходил вертикальную мрт шеи и мозга. Насколько подтверждает?

https://m.facebook.com/notes/информ...иовертебральной-области-и-д/1530742113638893/

Краниоцервикальная нестабильность (нестабильность краниовертебральной области) и другие заболевания, сопутствующие Киари 1
27 СЕНТЯБРЯ 2017 Г. · ДОСТУПНО ВСЕМ
У людей, страдающих мальформацией Киари, как правило, наличествует ряд сопутствующих заболеваний. Главным образом, это такие осложнения, как фибромиалгия, синдром Элерс-Данлоса, вегетативная дистония или попросту ВСД и краниоцервикальная нестабильность. Краниоцервикальная нестабильность во многих случаях является не последствием Киари, а наоборот – причиной опущения миндаликов мозжечка. То есть, краниоцервикальная нестабильность понятие куда более широкое, чем Киари само по себе.
Краниоцервикальная нестабильность (CCI) представляет собой структурную нестабильность краниоцервикального перехода, которая может привести к патологической деформации ствола головного мозга, верхнего спинного мозга и мозжечка. Это прежде всего происходит у пациентов с синдромом Элерса-Данлоса и другими наследственными нарушениями соединительной ткани.
Что такое синдром Элерса-Данлоса?
Ehlers-Danlos Syndome (EDS) - это генетическое нарушение соединительной ткани, которое вызвано дефектом в структуре, продуцировании или обработке коллагена или белков, которые взаимодействуют с коллагеном. Коллаген это, грубо говоря, клей вашего тела - это то, что удерживает и связывает вашу кожу, суставы, кровеносные сосуды и другие основные органы. Синдром Элерса-Данлоса обычно проявляется в детстве или в молодости, характеризуется гипермобильностью суставов, легко растягиваемой эластичной кожей и хрупкими кровеносными сосудами, а также склонностью к сердечно-сосудистым осложнениям (таким как аневризмы).
Синдром Элерса-Данлоса в настоящее время считается редким заболеванием, так как оно затрагивает примерно 1 из 5000 человек во всем мире (однако из-за проблем с диагностикой была предложена частота 1 из 200).
Специалисты из Института Киари в Нью-Йорке провели исследование, в ходе которого были получены данные о том, что из 2813 обследованных пациентов с Киари 1 типа, синдром Элерса-Данлоса был обнаружен у 357 человек, это 12-13% от общего числа.
Ниже на картинке представлены тесты, выявляющие наличие у пациента синдрома Элерса-Данлоса:







Синдром Элерса-Данлоса может быть диагностирован с помощью биопсии кожи, анализом крови ДНК или клинически специалистом-генетиком.
Как возникает краниоцервикальная нестабильность?
Исследования показали, что у одного из 15 человек с синдромом Элерса-Данлоса обязательно разовьется краниоцервикальная нестабильность из-за отсутствия поддержки соединительной ткани в краниоцервикальном переходе. У других пациентов с синдромом Элерса-Данлоса это состояние может развиться после травмы головы и шеи, причем под травмой тут подразумеваются не обязательно серьезные нарушения, а даже такие невинные действия, как чрезмерные растяжения шеи и повороты головы.
Эти травмы и растяжения могут привести к следующим осложнениям:
1) Дисфункция нерва: повторяющееся растяжение черепно-шейных нервов может привести к дисфункции клеток и гибели нервов в этой области.
2) Образование паннуса - агрессивной ткани, имеющей признаки опухолеподобного роста, способной внедряться в хрящ, суставную поверхность кости, образуя эрозии, и в связочный аппарат. То есть, в том случае, когда суставы являются гипермобильными, паннус может расти опухолеподобным образом и разрушить суставной хрящ и кость. Если это происходит в области зубовидного отростка (кость в нашей верхней части шеи, которая является “осью” нашей головы), то паннус может сжимать мозговой ствол.
3) Смещение зубовидного отростка. Ослабленные связки могут смещать правильный угол зубовидного отростка, заставляя его отступать назад и сжимать ствол мозга.
4) Мальформация Киари: смещение мозжечковых миндалин вниз, которое оказывает давление на мозжечок и мозговой ствол, постепенно разрушая их и блокируя поток мозговой спинной жидкости (CSF).
5) Оседание черепа: череп опускается вниз на позвоночник. В тяжелых случаях возникает базилярная импрессия, когда второй шейный позвонок располагается внутри большого затылочного отверстия, а иногда и выше него – в полости черепа.





Слева: Смещение зубовидного отростка, сжимающего ствол мозга. Справа: базилярная импрессия
Неудивительно, что гистопатологические изменения в нейронах, которые происходили этих ситуациях (1), не проявлялись при любом рутинном диагностическом тесте. Однако, во многих случаях Киари(4), оседание черепа (5) и смещение зубовидного отростка (3) могут хорошо визуализироваться на МРТ, но обычно только при обследовании в вертикальном положении. Это объясняет почему многие из диагностических тестов отражают отрицательные результаты.
На рисунке слева ниже показана МРТ пациента с синдромом Элерса-Данлоса и краниоцервикальной нестабильностью, лежащего на спине, и МРТ того же человека в вертикальном положении справа. На первом изображении мозжечковая часть головного мозга аккуратно расположена внутри черепа (то есть там, где она должна быть), а угол зубовидного отростка находится в нормальных пределах. Это рентгенологически нормальная МРТ.
Во втором изображении, однако, имеется смещение вниз мозжечковых миндалин (показано стрелкой вниз). Соединительные ткани здесь слишком слабы, чтобы удерживать мозжечок, что приводит к опущению. Кроме того, смещен зубовидный отросток, что оказывает давление на мозговой ствол.






Каковы симптомы краниоцервикальной нестабильности?
тяжелая головная боль: от периодической до постоянной, которую можно охарактеризовать ощущением, будто голова слишком тяжела для шеи, сложно удерживать голову
давящие головные боли: ухудшение потока спинномозговой жидкости вызывает внутричерепное давление, которое усугубляется «маневрами Вальсальвы», такими как смех, плач, кашель, чихание или напряжение.
ВСД: компрессия головного мозга может привести к вегетативной дистонии. Симптомы этого включают, но не ограничиваются следующими состояниями:
тахикардия
непереносимость жары
ортостатическая непереносимость (низкое кровяное давление в положении стоя)
обмороки
полидипсия (сильная жажда)
запоры
хроническая усталость
Другие симптомы включают:
боль в шее
центральное или смешанное апноэ во сне
боль в лице или онемение
проблемы с балансом
мышечная слабость
головокружение
проблемы со зрением
затруднение глотания
звон в ушах и потеря слуха
тошнота и рвота
нарушение координации
нистагм
паралич
и другие
Как диагностируется краниоцервикальная нестабильность?
Вертикальная МРТ и вращательная 3D-компьютерная томография являются стандартными методами, используемыми для определения наличия краниоцервикальной нестабильности. Окончательный диагноз может быть поставлен с помощью метода, известного как Invasive Cervical Traction (ICT) – инвазивное шейное вытяжение. Это стационарная процедура, при которой голова подтягивается вверх с помощью системы шкивов, фото ниже.











Если в течение 48 часов после процедуры симптомы пациента уменьшаются, то диагноз краниоцервикальной нестабильности подтверждается. Поскольку инвазивное шейное вытяжение редко доступно в обычных больницах, в качестве альтернативы врач может просто потянуть голову пациента вверх при осмотре. Если есть уменьшение боли и симптомов, это подтверждает диагноз. Пациенты могут также отмечать экстремальное ухудшение симптомов, если их голова сдвигается вниз.
Лечение краниоцервикальной нестабильности.
Craniocervical fusion (краниоцервикальное соединение): процедура, при которой череп поднимается вверх (шейная тяга), помещается в скорректированное, правильное положение, а затем затылочная кость черепа соединяется с верхними шейными позвонками так, чтобы удерживать скорректированное положение. Эта процедура обычно связана с использованием жестких материалов, как правило, титана (инструментальное соединение), но может также включать смешанный материал (комбинацию костного материала, костного матрикса, а иногда и костных морфогенных белков) без аппаратного обеспечения (неинструментальное соединение). Как правило, после этой процедуры на какое-то время шея пациента подвергается жесткой иммобилизации с помощью специального шейного корсета, halo-жилета или обычного гипсового корсета, пока затылочные и шейные кости полностью не срастаются вместе.





halo - жилет

На сегодня все) Хочу добавить только, что в Америке пациентам, у которых имеется Киари плюс краниоцервикальная нестабильность, то бишь нестабильность шейных позвонков, в обязательном порядке делают две операции – сначала декомпрессию, а потом через неделю-две делают Craniocervical fusion (краниоцервикальное соединение) – процедуру, которая описана выше. По словам американских специалистов, проведение одной только декомпрессии пациентам с Киари и краниоцервикальной нестабильностью, может только ухудшить состояние больного и привести к еще большим осложнениям.


----------



## mailfort (10 Авг 2019)

Ссылка на более подробное объяснение. https://www.healthrising.org/blog/2019/05/21/jennifer-brea-chronic-fatigue-mecfs-recovering-story/
Хотелось бы узнать мнение форумских врачей.

И тут, и про фибромиалгия в частности
https://www.healthrising.org/blog/2019/05/29/spinal-stenosis-chronic-fatigue-fibromyalgia/


----------



## mailfort (26 Авг 2019)

Вот так выглядит на мрт в трех проекциях кранио-цервиакальная нестабильность.
В прямой проекции на спине этого увидеть нельзя!
(Если смотреть на наличие грыж/протрузий, то на этом снимке все в пределах допустимого, я вижу небольшие протрузии) .
А с симптоматикой человеку делают операцию по кранио-цервиакальной нестабильности нестабильности.


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Авг 2019)

@mailfort, и как Вы планируете сделать вертикальное МРТ, если принять вертикальное положение тела Вы не в состоянии?


----------



## mailfort (26 Авг 2019)

я-то не могу, я для других. Не только ж для себя жить  В Москве есть одно вертикальное мрт.


----------



## mailfort (26 Авг 2019)

А по симптомам, да, очень похоже! Дженифер Бреа не могла поворачивать голову, ухудшалось состояние. И ей делали ангиографию через паховую вену, измеряя давление в венах мозга в разном положении головы. Такой ангиографии наверное у нас не существует.
Дам ссылку на рассказ этой девушки


----------



## горошек (26 Авг 2019)

@mailfort, но вам такая ангиография тоже наверно не подойдёт. Наверняка Ее под общим наркозом делают, в вы лекарств не переносите.


----------



## mailfort (26 Авг 2019)

Читаю, очень много списано с меня! Одмн-в-один. Началось с вируса (у меня герпес в течение 16 лет), у девушки тоже вирус и через 7лет она стала лежачей.
И также непереносимость звука (жить с берушами), света (тоже живу с зашторенеыми окнами), солнца. Непереносимость физ, умствен, эмоц.нагрузок.
Я теперь понимаю, что диагностированный мне "гипоталамический синдром" это не что иное как сху/ме.
Девушка описывает как вирус ослаблял связки шеи в течение 7 лет и привел к кцн.
У нее тоже развилось то, что у меня невозможность изменить уровень положения головы на подушке, от изменения уровня шли неврологические симптомы, вплоть до остановки дыхания (во время остановки дыхания она оставалась в сознании). (У меня когда я последние моменты была в вертикали и пошевелила  шеей --было нарушение дыхания, идет насильствееное частое повеохностное дыхание, от которого кружит голову и состояние как после надувания воздушных шариков).
Поворот головы тоже вызывал у нее эти неврологические симптомы, сидеть она не могла по той же причине.
Вот через гугль переводчик процитирую:

"знаю, что в моем случае постоянным пост-вирусным повреждением было повреждение связок на моей шее, поскольку именно это вызвало мою краниоцервикальную нестабильность и потому, что лечение этой нестабильности разрешило мои пост-вирусные симптомы. Что общего у многих из перечисленных выше инфекций? Как часть нашего нормального воспалительного процесса, все они увеличивают выработку организмом матричных металлопротеинов (ММР), ферментов, которые разлагают эластин и
коллаген, белки, важные для структурной целостности соединительной ткани. Другими словами, инфекции могут ослаблять соединительную ткань непосредственно и через собственную воспалительную реакцию организма.Конечно, ослабление соединительной ткани не является серьезной проблемой для большинства людей с вирусными инфекциями. Однако вирусная инфекция и вызванное ею воспаление могут быть «соломой, которая ломает спину верблюда» у людей, которые уже уязвимы. " 
И далее:
"когда я пошел к тому же нейрохирургу для инвазивного тестирования, его медсестра описала мне своих пациентов с тяжелой формой EDS с их затычками для ушей и масками для глаз и их чувствительностью к малейшему свету, звуку или нагрузке ..."

Она пишет, что стали ногти ребристыми, такое тоже есть у меня, хотя ногти у меня остаются крепкими, как и всегда были.

Также непереносимость продуктов, которые ранее переносились(у меня это мясо, рыба, грибы, бобовые, горох, соль). Алкоголь. Алкоголь даже 1капли нельзя. У нее тоже.


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Авг 2019)

Вопрос:чем лечилась девушка?


----------



## mailfort (26 Авг 2019)

Она пишет: "помню, когда шелест моих собственных простыней от малейшего движения, звука, незаметного для нормального человеческого мозга, вызывал неописуемые страдания"
Для меня звук ложки о чашку уже очень сильный звук на мозг!
Дома говорят шепотом, при том, что я в берушах, и в берушах для меня громко.
В больнице возможен толко бокс при моей чувствительности, мне в нем отказали,сказав, что они могут предложить толткот7-10 мест палаты. От защиты от солнца также они ничем не могут помочь. В палате люди им нужно солнце. А я могу жить в полностью изолированном от солнца помещении.
Те условия, что для других больных в порядке вещей для меня угроза жизни.
Девушке сделали три операции. Одну по стабилизации этой нестабильности, у  нас их не делают.

На англоязычных сообществах я нашла таких же лежачих людей, которые не переносят звук, солнце, лекарства, так же лежат в берушах или наушниках.
Пытаюсь сопоставлять свои симптомы с ихними.

Когда меня реаниматологи несли на носилках на мрт , я была с полотенцем на глазах, чтб свет не бил, и еще нужно было закрыть от солнца, и вот когда они несли вдруг вышло солнце и луч попал на тело. Нужно скорее закрыть т.к. последствия от солнца тяжелые, мы объясняли реаниматологам это.
Мама стала кричать им:
- Быстрее, падает солнце!
Реакция была :
-Она с закрытыми глазами, не видит, что солнце на нее падает.
Я чувствую, что солнце падает!!!! И мозг это чувствует и реакция идет.
Это тоже самое как  диабетику  сказать: он с закрытыми глазами не видит , что пьет чай с сахаром."
(Есть еще болезнь Порфирия, там заболевание крови, и также абсолютная непереносимость солнца).


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Авг 2019)

@mailfort, а как обстоят дела у Вашей сестры?


----------



## mailfort (26 Авг 2019)

Идет по тому же сценарию. Она уже неск месяцев в воротнике ходит и развилась  *постуральная ортостатическая тахикарди*я. В вертикали пульс 154. Когда вертикпль, пульс бьет в голову, глаза и начинает терять сознание.
Первый раз она пролежала около месяца с невозможностью встать. Возникло из-за того, что встала с корточек .
А до этого было один раз -сделала шаг в горку и "накрыло". Прям на дорожке и лежала.?Нужно сразу лечь. 
Также опухла шея, также стянуты мышцы шеи, но у нее правостороннее, у меня левостороннее. У нее начало ррзвиваться спустя год после меня, за год она 2раза герпесом переболела.
Врачи не могут ничего, она пока ходячая более-мене -  обращалалась к врачам, никто ничего. Ну пишут "тахикардия" , а лечит нечем. При ортостатической противопоказаны как бетаблокаторы, так и ганглоблокаторы. В инете вообще так и написано: "лечения не существует, причина неизвестна."
Пульс у нее уже несколько месяцев постоянно повышен.

Вот для сравнения моя шея год назад (лежа)и ее (нынешняя) те же мышцы задеты только у нее справа, у меня слева.

 

У сестры также как и у меня начались натяжения сухожилий по всему телу. На этот вопрос врачи тоже ничего не смогли сказать .На нашем форуме тоже не знают. Сухожилие натягивается и больше не возвращается в прежнее состояние. Сейчас у меня сухожилия натянуты и в руках,  в ногах, в шее, за грудиной, под ключицей, разные и мелкие и крупные.


----------



## 32Ольга (27 Авг 2019)

@mailfort, может у Вас какое то генетическое заболевание? В семье нет ни у кого таких симптомов?


----------



## mailfort (28 Авг 2019)

В семье все ОК у родителей. У них и сколиоза нет.
Да и мы жили с сестрой нормальной жизнью, не подозревая, что такое вообще возможно. Я в детстве загорала до черноты, солнце переносила абсолютно. Ходила в бассейн с детства, тренеры в спортшколу агитировали т.к. результаты давали лучше, чем другие в группе, но я не хотела в спорт идти, плавала потому что нравилось.


----------



## AleksSeich (28 Авг 2019)

@mailfort, а какое отношение вы имеете к аномалии Арнольда-Киари???


----------



## mailfort (28 Авг 2019)

Эта аномалия может проявляется в вертикальном положении. Обычно мрт делается в горизонтальном положении и ее не видно. А на вертикальной мрт видно как опускаются миндалины мозжечка.


----------



## AleksSeich (28 Авг 2019)

mailfort написал(а):


> Эта аномалия может проявляется в вертикальном положении. Обычно мрт делается в горизонтальном положении и ее не видно. А на вертикальной мрт видно как опускаются миндалины мозжечка.


Т.е учитывая, что МРТ вертикального у вас там нет, нужно зафиксировать шею в горизонтальном положении с помощью воротника (филодельфия?) и попытаться принять вертикальное положение.


----------



## mailfort (28 Авг 2019)

там не воротник, там инвазивное шейное вытяжение (конструкция держит за голову).
Я и в воротнике не могу.


----------



## AleksSeich (28 Авг 2019)

mailfort написал(а):


> Я и в воротнике не могу.


Ну делайте инвазивное тогда. Есть возможность? Если нет фиксировать воротником. Вы же лежите, нет головокружений и до. симптоматики? Если есть, значит и на обычном МРТ было бы видно патологию!


----------



## mailfort (4 Сен 2019)

Через "переводчик":
"Эта короткая статья очень хорошо объясняет синдром внутричерепной гипотензии (IHS) и объясняет, почему он вызывает головную боль, гиперакузию, светобоязнь и другие симптомы, связанные с вертикальностью ....
У пациентов с дуральными эктазиями, приводящими к утечке CSF в субдуральное или эпидуральное пространство, классически присутствуют ортостатические головные боли и дефициты черепных нервов, чаще всего наблюдаемые в V-VIII черепных нервах. Диагноз SIH подтверждается с помощью методов нейровизуализации, из которых наиболее широко используется Cranial MR. SIH можно лечить консервативно или с помощью эпидуральных кровяных пластырей, которые в настоящее время широко используются для восстановления дуральных слез, и их эффективность признается. Недавно также была использована эпидуральная инъекция фибринового клея, которая оказалась эффективной у определенных пациентов."

Роль краниоцервикального соединения в краниоспинальной гидродинамике и нейродегенеративных состояниях
Неврология Research International 2015т
статья Майкла Фланагана
Американский совет по неврологии хиропрактики

"Индекс инвалидности ствола мозга
Следующие 20 симптомов могут быть отнесены к патологии на уровне ствола мозга.

Двойное зрение
Потеря памяти
Головокружение
Головокружение
Звон в ушах
Трудности с речью
Трудность глотания
Апноэ сна
Храп или частое пробуждение
Задыхаясь от еды
Руки синеют в холодную погоду
Онемение в ваших руках и плечах
Онемение в спине и ногах
Очень легко устает
Нестабильная ходьба
Более неуклюжий, чем вы были
Мочится чаще (каждые 1-2 часа)
Раздражающее заболевание кишечника или гастроэзофагеальная рефлюксная болезнь
Слабее, чем вы ожидаете, в ваших руках
Слабее в ногах"


----------



## 32Ольга (4 Сен 2019)

@mailfort, Ольга, у Вас присутствуют все эти симптомы?


----------



## mailfort (4 Сен 2019)

Все кроме памяти, речи и глотания и задыхания от еды


----------



## Elka66 (4 Сен 2019)

@mailfort, зачем вам чужая тетя ,со своей историей.Вы мрт с контрастом сделали,лежачих перевозит платная скорая помощь,почему знаю,при мне лежачую женщину на энмг привозила дочь.Займитесь собой,время уходит,вы без дианоза,без лечения,без инвалидности в конце концов


----------



## mailfort (4 Сен 2019)

У нас лежачих скорая не перевозит, а "Лавка жизни" транспортная реанимационная бригада. Единтсвенная реанимационная транспортная в городе. Обычная бригада без реанимации отказала, и у них без рессор лежак.
С контрастом мне нельзя! Я жду пока пройдет жара, чтоб можно было сделать мрт.


----------



## 32Ольга (4 Сен 2019)

@mailfort, ставить себе диагноз и выискивать симптомы в интернете - не очень хорошая затея.


----------



## mailfort (18 Окт 2019)

https://medium.com/@jenbrea/pathology-part-i-a-walk-around-my-brainstem-abc515fb0be6


----------



## mailfort (28 Июн 2020)

Американцы мне прислали наглядный разбор как правильно измерять углы кранио-осевой, Грабба-оукса, ВАI (базион-аксиальный интервал).
Эти измерения обычно наши радиологи не проводят. Они показывают степень нестабильности И коэффициент сжатия ствола мозга зубом позвонка. И их измеряют не только в положении лежа, но и со сгибанием и разгибанием.
Измерения CCI


----------

